# Hochspannungsquellen? Was geeignet?



## Knogle (29. Januar 2016)

Moin

Habe folgendes Problem
Aktuell bastle ich an meinem Fusionsreaktor, jedoch sind die einzigen Huerden jetzt mal wieder die Vakuumpumpe und die Spannungsquelle.
Ich habe damals mal ein "fertiges" 20kV Labornetgeraet mit Gleichspannung genutzt, jedoch steht mir nun nur eine Reihe von eBay Kaskaden und Trafos zur Verfuegung, wobei nun wieder die Frage ist wie ich das gleichgerichtet bekomme.

Habe dafuer an so aeltere 100kV Roehrengleichrichter gedacht, jedoch ist da ja das Problem die Roentgenstrahlung die moeglicherweise genau dabei abgegeben wird
Was gibt es denn fuer "moderne" Methoden einer Hochspannungsversorgung?

Spannung sollte zwischen 50kV und 150kV liegen, Stromstaerke im Bereich zwischen 0,1mA-10mA

Trafo und Roehrengleichrichter sind ja leider nach der Ansicht vieler veraltet


----------



## taks (30. Januar 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Mich hat es auch gewundert wie er ein Fusionsreaktor bauen will



Gibt es schon lange, man muss aber mehr Energie reinstecken als raus kommt.

@TE
Hast du dich mal erkundigt welche "Alltagsgeräte" mit hohen Spannungen arbeiten. Ein Röhrenmonitor geht ja glaub bis 30kV.


----------



## Knogle (30. Januar 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Mich hat es auch gewundert wie er ein Fusionsreaktor bauen will



Dann erkundige dich mal nach Farnsworth'Hirsch Fusor 

@taks:

Gute Idee ich schaue mal


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Januar 2016)

Knogle, Du überrascht mich immer wieder. Das ist erfrischend.

1. Hochspannungskaskade:
Das hier sollte Dir helfen:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hochspannungskaskade

2. Vakuumpumpe:
Problematischer wird es mit der Vakuumpumpe. Da wirst Du ein mehrstufiges System benötigen.
Billig ist für die erste Stufe eine Wasserstrahlpumpe, um auf irgendwas um 50mbar zu kommen (Dampfdruck Wasser)
Oder eine Flüssigkeitsringpumpe, wenn der Volumenstrom hoher ist. Mit der ersten Stufe machst Du einen ordentlichen
Volumenstrom. Damit bekommt Du ein grob Vakuum. Das sollte man gebraucht ab 250,-€ bekommen

Als zweite Stufe würde ich eine Sperrschieberpumpe nutzen, damit kommst Du zum Feinvakuum bis 10^-4 mbar.
Da bist Du je nach Enddruck und Volumenstrum irgendwas um 1000,-€ los. Frage dafür in chemischen und pysikalischen
Instituten an der Uni nach, die haben oft alte rumfliegen.

Als dritte Stufe ist eine Turbomolekularpumpe (Turbovac) notwendig. Da wird es dann richtig teuer. Und der Markt ist klein. 
Aber ohne wirst Du nicht zum Erfolgskommen, denn Du benötigst ein Ultrahochvakuum. Unter 10^-12 mbar solltest Du
gar nicht anfangen, nachzudenken. Das schaffst Du nicht mehr mit mechanischer Lagerung der Welle, es wird eine magnetische 
Lagerung notwenig. Und dann wird die Abdichtung Deines Reaktors extrem wichtig.

Hier solltest Du finden, was Du benötigst
Produkte & Anwendungen « Oerlikon Leybold Vacuum
Diese könnte als dritte Stufe funktionieren: https://leyboldproducts.oerlikon.com/de/de/produktkatalog_04.aspx?cid=1833


----------



## Icephoen1x (30. Januar 2016)

Es gibt für sowas spezielle hochspannungsdioden, schau mal in der bucht. Alternativ kannst du normale dioden mit parallelwiderständen nehmen.


----------



## Knogle (30. Januar 2016)

Ich danke euch ersteinmal sehr
Mit der Kaskade und den Dioden werde ich schon schauen, wobei laut Wikipedia eine Kaskade bereits DC Output liefert
Warum braucht man denn eigentlich ein Ultrahochvakuum? Reicht ein Vakuum mit Kompressor nicht aus?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Januar 2016)

Ultrahochvakuum für den Fusionsreaktor, nicht für die Hochspannung.


----------



## Icephoen1x (30. Januar 2016)

Kaskade geht auch. Kommt drauf an wie groß du die kaskade auslegen willst und wie stabil deine Spannung sein soll. Aber es empfielt sich auf eine kaskade schon mit nem neon oder zeilentrafo zu gehen, damit du schon ne hohe grundspannung hast. Da brauchst du dann trotzdem hv kondensatoren und hv dioden. Aber da gibts wie gesagt in der bucht welche.


----------



## taks (30. Januar 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Ich danke euch ersteinmal sehr
> Mit der Kaskade und den Dioden werde ich schon schauen, wobei laut Wikipedia eine Kaskade bereits DC Output liefert
> Warum braucht man denn eigentlich ein Ultrahochvakuum? Reicht ein Vakuum mit Kompressor nicht aus?




Wie wärs mit einem Tagebuch?


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Januar 2016)

Bitte nicht bei "Fusionsreaktor" gleich an Multimillionendollar-Gerätschaften denken - man kann solche Dinger im Kleinformat durchaus selbst bauen (https://www.google.de/search?q=Farn...vyNLKAhXC6Q4KHc6_B4IQsAQILw&biw=1523&bih=1560), es ist nur vergleichsweise teuer für Privatpersonen. Der TE scheint sein Vorhaben offenbar ernst zu nehmen, entsprechend sollten auch die anderen Fortenteilnehmer ihn ernst nehmen. Unnötige Kommentare/Spam wurden ausgeblendet.


----------



## T-Drive (31. Januar 2016)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Bitte nicht bei "Fusionsreaktor" gleich an Multimillionendollar-Gerätschaften denken - man kann solche Dinger im Kleinformat durchaus selbst bauen (https://www.google.de/search?q=Farn...vyNLKAhXC6Q4KHc6_B4IQsAQILw&biw=1523&bih=1560), es ist nur vergleichsweise teuer für Privatpersonen. Der TE scheint sein Vorhaben offenbar ernst zu nehmen, entsprechend sollten auch die anderen Fortenteilnehmer ihn ernst nehmen. Unnötige Kommentare/Spam wurden ausgeblendet.




Also wenn ich diese Threads  lese hab ich so meine Zweifel an diesem REAKTOR
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...r-passe-nicht-trotz-richtigem-bohrfutter.html


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/407804-komischer-lichtschalter-wie-verkabeln.html


----------

